# Anyone gotten any real results???



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

Has anyone gotten any real results from any prohormones? I thought at one time that they worked. I even posted a thread a few months back saying that Adiol and Nordiol stacked were great together, but I have actually made better gains using nothing in the last few months, and gotten alot more cut, and had alot more energy. Does anyone have any real physical results. I think it is mental. Any opinions??


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with both. I think BA just found out what true eating right and rest can do for a BB. I also think PH's do help. But you also have to have your diet right,they aren't magic. Combined, you can make great gains!


----------



## plouffe (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah, of coarse they are not stictly mental effects. They are going to have obvious physical effects. I think it is probally a mix of both, but I mean without a proper diet you're not going to make the results you want. Simple as that.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

It could be the fact that I have my first comp coming up in May that has me motivated. But I used large doses of prohormones and got a little irritable and sometimes felt some extra energy, but for the most part I think it was all in my head.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

You cannot compare the PH's of yesterday to those of today.

1-AD, 4-AD, etc. work well.

of course, you can always skip them and jump right up to the legal steroids, 1-test, M1T, etc.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

Do they work? And can you use them in Natural Comps?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

I just said they do.

not sure about natural shows, I do not do them.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

By the way Prince, are you entering the Mile High? I hope so, cause you and your picture have motivated me past the point of just entering. I plan on walking away with the whole thing now.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> By the way Prince, are you entering the Mile High? I hope so, cause you and your picture have motivated me past the point of just entering. I plan on walking away with the whole thing now.



Nope, it's a natural show...

I am doing the Northern and the Rocky Mountain.

You're pretty confident for someone that has never competed before.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Nope, it's a natural show...
> 
> I am doing the Northern and the Rocky Mountain.
> ...



It's the only way to be. I would be stupid to enter if I felt any other way.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

Actually, unless you're competing in a show where you know who the competitors are (like the Mr. Olympia) it's not a realistic attitude to have...you have no idea who you might be up against, and what shape they will be in. 

As well as what shape you will be in, especially with your lack of experience. How do you know you will be capable of peaking and coming in hard and cut, versus flat and soft if you've never been in a show before? 

I would never say I am going to win, I just set the goal of going into the show looking the best I can look. If I do that then I succeeded. If it so happens that I am the best competitor on stage that night and win, that is even better.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess your idea of realistic and mine are much different. There is always a chance that someone will come in looking better, I can get hit buy a car tomorrow also. If I have no doubt in my mind that I am going to win and I place second, then what did I lose? Why be scared, why wonder about other people? Your confidence in "you" can make the difference between a first and second or even first and last place. Granted you have to be in pretty good shape also, but it can only hurt you to go into something like this worrying about the guy who might be 1% better than you.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

If your not entering why should you worry about me?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Someone is in for a big reality check....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Prince is way off of your weight class anyways.  Why not post a pic of yourself?


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess because it is my first comp that I am destined to lose??? Why is that?? Do you honestly think that I would enter if I wasn't at least able to be compared? I saw every natural show last year so I have some Idea of the Competition. I'm not oblivious to the fact that I could lose, but if I have the though of possibly losing in my head then I might as well not ever compete. I played college sports, everyone loses at some point, but have you ever gone into a game thinking Oh my I might lose???


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Prince is way off of your weight class anyways.  Why not post a pic of yourself?



Way out of my class? That is hard to say when you haven't seen me isn't it??? As I get closer to comp time I will give you guys a picture. But no where in my writing did I say that I was Better than he, I just said that he motivated me. So you guys can calm down, I'm not here to kill your opinion of your leader.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Someone is in for a big reality check....



You wouldn't say it is "Impossible" for me to win would you????


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Way out of my class? That is hard to say when you haven't seen me isn't it??? As I get closer to comp time I will give you guys a picture. But no where in my writing did I say that I was Better than he, I just said that he motivated me. So you guys can calm down, I'm not here to kill your opinion of your leader.



Read the quote... It says weight class.  Damn...

And nothing is impossible, you may walk on stage and blow the competition away, or you yourself could be blown away.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Basically, you have no idea who will show up.  Things don't always go as planned.  You remind me alot of someone I know, he competed, did everything he thought was right (which was actaullt all wrong)  went in thinking he was gonna win only to get his ass kicked.  Honestly, I see you as one of those people that get cocky and pissed at the placing they get even if it is the one you deserved.  You might want to get your head out of your clouds and come back to earth.  Are you one of those people that laugh at the out of shape person that competes because they aren't in the best shape that you think they should be in?  I have more respect for those people, than cokcy people like you who think they will win because in your own opinion your the best...I beg to differ....the judges may think totally different.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess you guys are right. I should quit before I even try.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Read the quote... It says weight class.  Damn...
> 
> And nothing is impossible, you may walk on stage and blow the competition away, or you yourself could be blown away.



Sorry I read it wrong.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Basically, you have no idea who will show up.  Things don't always go as planned.  You remind me alot of someone I know, he competed, did everything he thought was right (which was actaullt all wrong)  went in thinking he was gonna win only to get his ass kicked.  Honestly, I see you as one of those people that get cocky and pissed at the placing they get even if it is the one you deserved.  You might want to get your head out of your clouds and come back to earth.  Are you one of those people that laugh at the out of shape person that competes because they aren't in the best shape that you think they should be in?  I have more respect for those people, than cokcy people like you who think they will win because in your own opinion your the best...I beg to differ....the judges may think totally different.



You people are quick to judge! You mistake confidence with arrogance.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Noone is saying not to do the show....but more less to go in with the attitude of having fun and use it as a learning experince.  It's too easy to get disappointed in this game.  If you win, then be proud.  but if you don't win, still be proud!  Not many people have the guts to do what we do.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Basically, you have no idea who will show up.  Things don't always go as planned.  You remind me alot of someone I know, he competed, did everything he thought was right (which was actaullt all wrong)  went in thinking he was gonna win only to get his ass kicked.  Honestly, I see you as one of those people that get cocky and pissed at the placing they get even if it is the one you deserved.  You might want to get your head out of your clouds and come back to earth.  Are you one of those people that laugh at the out of shape person that competes because they aren't in the best shape that you think they should be in?  I have more respect for those people, than cokcy people like you who think they will win because in your own opinion your the best...I beg to differ....the judges may think totally different.



How can I remind you of anyone just by one sentence? You don't know me. If you did you would think differently. I'll set my mind to winning and you set yours to unsureness.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Unsureness??   LOL   I'm just being realistic!   BIG DIFFERENCE.


----------



## topolo (Mar 4, 2004)

*ba*

do you take it from behind???????


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: ba*



> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> do you take it from behind???????



Why don't you drive up to Denver from the desert and find out? Don't you love these punks who write in and try to be smart asses when grown people are trying to have a conversation?


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Unsureness??   LOL   I'm just being realistic!   BIG DIFFERENCE.



Do you compete?? Do you win??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Grown ups???  where?


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 4, 2004)

This makes me laugh.... wasn't the question about PH's working?  Well, let me tell you my thoughts on that.... HELL YES!!! PHs work awesome.  At least for me.  But then again, did you go to the dock and get some blood work done?  What is your body's natural Testosterone level?  I had mine tested, and althoug it was in the huge normal range, it was low.  So, the PHs work great.  I would rather cycle PHs then get regular Test shots... Although, it would probably be cheaper and covered by my insurance.  Anyway, I could propably be a great poster boy for some PH company.  I blow up.  Let me put this in perspective.  I am a lean 243 now at 6 foot 4.  Almost 4 years ago, I weighed around 185.  So, if you consider that working.. yes.  But then again, I eat right when I am training... and I give my body plent of rest off cycle.  Meaning, I do a couple of cycles a year, I don't go nutz.  

Now, as far as using PHs for competition... NO, not if it is drug free.  At least in powerlifting it is a definite no.  Better check the rules.

Now, lets get down to business.  I hear a rooster crowing... Somebody on this post needs to find out how he actually places.  Then if he does not win... Lets kick him off the site.

lol
Good luck Rooster Boy!!


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

Just understand that I am the type of person who competes in sports to be the best that I can be. I must be the best in all that I do or it's not worth doing. If the judges are partial to someone else, then oh well. I know it happens I have been to many competitions and wondered what the judges are smoking. But you have to understand that if you lack total confidence then you lack the true essence of being a competitor.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

I win everytime I step on that stage....I win for myself!  if I win the 1st, its just the icing on the cake.  I know what my flaws are and I know what I have to work on.  You just seem to think you have the complete package...but yet you will not post one single pic to prove yourself.  You talk alot of smack...why not back it up?


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Kuzinbo *_
> This makes me laugh.... wasn't the question about PH's working?  Well, let me tell you my thoughts on that.... HELL YES!!! PHs work awesome.  At least for me.  But then again, did you go to the dock and get some blood work done?  What is your body's natural Testosterone level?  I had mine tested, and althoug it was in the huge normal range, it was low.  So, the PHs work great.  I would rather cycle PHs then get regular Test shots... Although, it would probably be cheaper and covered by my insurance.  Anyway, I could propably be a great poster boy for some PH company.  I blow up.  Let me put this in perspective.  I am a lean 243 now at 6 foot 4.  Almost 4 years ago, I weighed around 185.  So, if you consider that working.. yes.  But then again, I eat right when I am training... and I give my body plent of rest off cycle.  Meaning, I do a couple of cycles a year, I don't go nutz.
> 
> Now, as far as using PHs for competition... NO, not if it is drug free.  At least in powerlifting it is a definite no.  Better check the rules.
> ...



Thanks HillBilly!


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I win everytime I step on that stage....I win for myself!  if I win the 1st, its just the icing on the cake.  I know what my flaws are and I know what I have to work on.  You just seem to think you have the complete package...but yet you will not post one single pic to prove yourself.  You talk alot of smack...why not back it up?



In time..


----------



## supertech (Mar 4, 2004)

Its okay to be confident,But going around saying to everyone that you are going to win is being cocky.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Its okay to be confident,But going around saying to everyone that you are going to win is being cocky.



You people kill me.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

There is a fine line between cocky and arrogance and you crossed that a LONG time ago.   

An empty can makes alot of noise.  The ones full of confidence don't talk alot of shit.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

I haven't talked alot of shit at all. I said that PRince's pic motivated me to train to win the comp. That sure is a whole lot of shit!!!! Why are you people so damn defensive??? Does the word win scare you guys??? I'm not going to kill this subject any longer. Sorry for getting you people worked up. I'll just go and do my comp and I will either win or lose, but I will go in with a winning frame of mind no matter what. You guys must be big veterens of having your hearts ripped out.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

I'll be sure to let you guys know how I place so that you can bash me further or either tell me how lucky I was.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Well...I do wish you the best of luck.  Do keep keep us posted.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I win everytime I step on that stage....I win for myself!  if I win the 1st, its just the icing on the cake.  I know what my flaws are and I know what I have to work on.  You just seem to think you have the complete package...but yet you will not post one single pic to prove yourself.  You talk alot of smack...why not back it up?



Just as soon as I get the ability to post a pic, and I am in comp shape (12 weeks to go right now.) I will post for you guys to bash or praise. Right now you are all worked up to fact that if I look like Ronnie Coleman himself you all would find a flaw and tell me I was crazy.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> There is a fine line between cocky and arrogance and you crossed that a LONG time ago.
> 
> An empty can makes alot of noise.  The ones full of confidence don't talk alot of shit.



There is one difference between a man and a boy. Boys are arrogant and will talk shit and make excuses when they fail. But a real man is confident and will be humbled and learn from his failures.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

> I have no idea what my bodyfat is. I'm going through this blindly so far. I guess I am relying too much on genetics and the fact that I have plenty of time to do what I need to do. I don't really have a diet either. Just egg whites, baked chicken, pork chops (baked or grilled) the occasional steak and no condiments. I am eating small portions of oatmeal for energy. Thats it.




This leads me to believe you are totally clueless in what you're doing.  You might want to seek out someone that can help you "win" if that is your goal.  12 weeks isn't really all that long if you don't know what youre doing.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

BabyArnold, either you're not reading what I post, or not comprehending it.

You should be 100% confident in yourself, my point is in a local show you have no clue who your competition will be. Therefore it's reduculous to say that you're going to win when you have no idea of who you're going to be competing against. It's impossible to compare yourself to competitors that might be there that you've you have never seen before. That is all I am trying to say.

Your goal should be to go into the show the best that YOU can be, regardless if you place first or last, as long as you did the best you can do that is what matters most. Especially with this being your very first show. Have you ever been on stage?

If you continue to compete and get to a higher level where you have an idea of who the competition will be, or at least what the competition willl be, then it's fair to say "my goal this year is to win my weight class". But you have never even competed before, at least get a couple of shows under your belt before you act like Arnold in Pumping Iron. 

Now, on an other note, maybe you posess awesome genetics, you're doing everything correctly in regards to preparation and conditioning, and you you will go in there and win the whole thing...who knows. 

Either way, you're getting defensive for no reason. I am only in competition with myself, until I step on stage and see how I peak that day and who I am up against I will not say anything about winning...but that is just me, to each his own.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

oh, and btw at the rate I am going I think I will be entering as a light-heavy weight, keep in mind I am only 5' 6".


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Awesome post Prince!  I still don't think he will get it.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 5, 2004)

Another thing that most competitors over look is this........
You might be the biggest, you might be the hardest and leanest, but unless you know how to pose and shoe your muscles, you won't win. I think this is the toughest part of a first time show. I've seen guys that should win, that couldn't pose and do terrible.


----------



## SRC (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Baby Arnold, don't take the criticism too harshly man. Body builders by default are hard-core competitors no matter what their goals are (lean and ripped, huge and thick, powerlifters, etc.). I like your outlook and attitude and I think that a positive mental attitude is the right approach to your next comp. I was a skinny ass kid in high school (6 foot, 114 lbs.) and got sick of getting picked on and loosing in every sport I played. So I began hitting the gym religiously. I put on 50 lbs. of muscle by the time I graduated and people began to respect me. The gym was the place where I told myself "I'm going to be the biggest and strongest guy in here one day". It's now 15 years later since I was a tenth grade beanpole and I'm very happy with my 6 foot 205 pound physique, I'm also quite strong for my size b/c I have very long arms and legs which is sometimes a detriment to lifters. The people on this site might know a hell of a lot more than I do about (PH's, AS's, chemistry, diet, and competing), but I've been hitting the irons for 15 years and I do know weights. I am no where near ready for my first competition, but I can only hope I have your level of confidence when I finally am. I'm also a realist, some folks are genetic freaks and I'm not. So, if I get out lifted or blown away in some future comp., I won't throw away my gloves and straps, instead, I'll do everything I can to learn from my competitors (the ones ahead of me) and find out how I can improve myself. Keep that cocky attitude and good luck in your comp!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2004)

Being confident is great, but being overconfident with zero experience can only hurt you. 

DG made a great point, no matter how big and ripped someone is if they cannot display it due to lack of experience they will have difficulty in a show. Stage experience is very important.


----------



## SRC (Mar 5, 2004)

Then let this guy get his first tatse of reality. Hopefully it will drive him to try harder ratrher than make him give up. I also have to agree with JLB001; it's probably better to strive for your "personal best", that way, as long as you give it your all, you always win, regrardless of the results. 
I'll give you all an example of my first reality check: I was about 25 and thought I was the frickin' man. I was working out at my favorite Sothern California Gold's Gym (way before I moved to DC) and doing preacher curls when some guy tapped me on the shoulder and asked me if he could work in. I looked up and beheld the most muscular man I have ever seen in person, it was Nasser El Sonbaty (who BTW is a class act!). He threw a couple 45 lb plates on top of my 35's and did a nice smooth set and I felt like a little baby compared to this man. When he finished his sets, he thanked me and walked over to his next excercise with his 23" calves in plain view. That's when I realized just how big these guys really are. Rather than feeling like a skinny kid all over again, it inspired me to keep lifting twice as hard.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

I do wish BA well in his first show.  I'm doing my first natural bbing show in June.  I've always done figure in the NPC but want to try something new this time.  There is no way in hell am I going in thinking I am gonna win the whole thing.   

SRC your right!  Those guys are huge.  I have pics with Ronnie Coleman and Gunter, at 5'2, I am a midget compared to them!  Now Lee Priest...he's short, just wide!


----------



## SRC (Mar 5, 2004)

Lee Priest is just plain awesome. That man's arms are absolutely amazing!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SRC *_
> I also have to agree with JLB001; it's probably better to strive for your "personal best", that way, as long as you give it your all, you always win, regrardless of the results.



I believe I already said this in more than one post in this thread.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SRC *_
> Lee Priest is just plain awesome. That man's arms are absolutely amazing!


I love Lee's physique.............


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2004)

Lee has great arms (as well as most bp's)...but I think we're getting a bit off topic here.


----------



## SRC (Mar 5, 2004)

Are you accusing me of plagerizing you Prince?


----------



## Kuzinbo (Mar 5, 2004)

Well Rooster boy... I have never competed, nor do I ever plan to.  But I have been to several power lifting competitions as a corner man for a friend of mine that has broken many American and National records in the bench press.  I thought it was pretty cool that a little 165 pound guy can press 411 completely natural.  

I say what ever works for you.  If you need to think that way, and that gets you into the zone, then do it.  But, I do warn.  It can be very stressful.  I mean, everyone is critiquing your psyche, and that is not fair.  Last I checked nobody that has posted is psychiatrist.  So, just be yourself, and think how you have to think to get in the zone.  If you don't win, there is another year.  But if you do, I think you should let us all know, so that you can have the inherent rights to slam us all.  I mean really, I listen to hard core techno on my minidisk player, meditate, and I am a Reiki healer.  I get myself into my zone through those means, and I would not care one shiznik if anyone liked it or not.  It is what works for me to keep me motivated, to do that extra rep, and to just walk into the gym on some days.  I also have been known to grunt while lifting.  If the guy next to me does not like it, he has the right to get is budinski kicked by me if he feels the need to open his mouth.  Some people don???t like the grunting man, but tough deal with it. 

I apologize for my earlier post, after reading some of your replies, I think you are going to win.  THE WARRIOR STATE OF MIND BABY!!!


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 5, 2004)

I think you guys have totally gone off the deep end here. I understand where you all are coming from, believe me. Genetically I have been dealt a great hand, but in no way shape or form do I believe that I can't be beaten. I believe in putting my mind to something and making it happen. I have been working on this for 2 years now. I was going to compete in November but I wasn't ready. I still have alot to do in the next 11 weeks. If I don't like the way something is going by mid April I will put it off until the next show which is in Sept I believe. My point here is that I have set my mind to winning this thing, I don't believe in doing something just for experience and just to say I did it. Come hard or don't come at all! You'll have to forgive me, I am a former Recon Marine I did time in Haiti and other shit holes aroung this world. I have seen it all and done most of it twice. Where I come from there is no such thing as do your best, it's do the job or don't do it at all. I can handle losing if it happens, but I will never have losing or second place in my mind ever. I am no Arnold or even close, Prince. At this point if I thought I was the man I would be entering the Northern, but I'm not I'm entering a natural comp because naturally I have a much better chance of winning. I am not in your league yet. And don't think that I will walk on stage not knowing how to pose or what to do, I'm not that stupid. Oh and I will not rub anything in when I win, nor will I complain if I were to lose. It is a learning experience, that is why I'm doing it.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't see any thing wrong in believing that if you're at your best you're better than anybody else. This may not be true but it helps. I my self am a rapper and I've played sports all my life, and I always play to win as opposed to playin' not to lose. Of course I lose at times, but I feel better losing with confidence than losing one I coulda have won, but I lost because I held back due to low confidence. I've become the best rapper everyone around where I am knows because of believing my best is better than the next guys best. Oh yeah Ph's work well from my experience.


----------

